# Sony Fabricated Fake Review for GHOSTBUSTERS!



## ecartman12 (Jul 15, 2016)

Seeing as the movie has officially been released today I thought it would be of great importance that we actually know what stuff Sony has been up to lately before pledging our support towards them. Please tell me what you guys think of this. I have made a video with detailed descriptions and information as to what they have done and how this all ties to them.




Please do participate in the forum with your thoughts as I really want to know your guys input on this.


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 16, 2016)

ecartman12 said:


> Seeing as the movie has officially been released today I thought it would be of great importance that we actually know what stuff Sony has been up to lately before pledging our support towards them. Please tell me what you guys think of this. I have made a video with detailed descriptions and information as to what they have done and how this all ties to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the like Chary!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 16, 2016)

How is this different from every other movie *cough Minions, Secret Life of Pets, and just about every film in the known universe cough*


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Fake reviews happen for everything single movie. Just fucking watch it instead of blindly jumping on the hate train.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 16, 2016)

What's the problem? Just pirate it.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 16, 2016)

Your whole video targets a guy with 300 subs who most likely never saw the movie in the first place. Its a troll review and you just gave him the attention he wanted, and judging by the amount of view he got, successful troll is successful


----------



## Viri (Jul 16, 2016)

Only Ghost Busters movie I see was the first one, never did bother with the second one. I doubt I'll watch this one, because I haven't watched a movie since 2009. Last movie I seen was The Dark Knight. I'm probably missing out.


----------



## Zach9o9 (Jul 16, 2016)

I haven't seen this new one but from the initial posters and concept, I hoped that the film was going to be good.
I don't know what to say after seeing the video now....


----------



## ecartman12 (Jul 16, 2016)

Viri said:


> Only Ghost Busters movie I see was the first one, never did bother with the second one. I doubt I'll watch this one, because I haven't watched a movie since 2009. Last movie I seen was The Dark Knight. I'm probably missing out.


Well if The Dark Knight is the last film you have seen then you ended on a real high. It really is one of the best movies ever made and still holds up incredibly well today.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice self advertizing OP.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 16, 2016)

this should surprise absolutely no one
as for the pol i don't think anyone would have bought a ticket even before they  knew about this, thats kinda the point right


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 16, 2016)

This movie looks pathetic.  Congratulations if you have the stomach to sit through it, because I sure don't.


----------



## Sizednochi (Jul 16, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Fake reviews happen for everything single movie. Just fucking watch it instead of blindly jumping on the hate train.


Not really. Dawn of Justice got awful reviews everywhere. So did the fantastic four reboot, and X-Men Apolypse also did badly.


----------



## RetroBitMig (Jul 16, 2016)

Watched this video, read comments, browsed the Internet, spent money to watch it in 4DX and really enjoyed it. Stop being babies and give it a chance. *thumbs up*


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 16, 2016)

All aboard the hate train. The original(s) are far better than this BS, wait.....now they're all women, the fuc*!?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Sizednochi said:


> Not really. Dawn of Justice got awful reviews everywhere. So did the fantastic four reboot, and X-Men Apolypse also did badly.


I've seen either fake/troll reviews for those movies too, it's still nothing new. And I personally enjoyed X-Men Apocalypse, but that's off topic.
Regardless, people haven't even given this movie a chance, they are just sitting around pissing and moaning about the changes they made. News flash! They were never going to make a GB3, it was either going to be a reboot or nothing. And if people would rather act like spoiled brats and get nothing, then it sucks to be them because the movie was already made and released.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 16, 2016)

This doesn't surprise me in the slightest, nor does it change my stance on the movie. I already had no intention of seeing it because it looks like horseshit and reputable reviewers have said it is horseshit. Angry Joe gave the movie more than a fair chance and gave it an incredibly low score for example.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 17, 2016)

Cheers to letting other people form your opinions of things


----------



## mashers (Jul 17, 2016)

Are you here to do anything other than complain about Ghostbusters and Apple?


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 17, 2016)

wrettcaughn said:


> Cheers to letting other people form your opinions of things


I'm not going to waste $15 on a movie I know I won't like


----------



## Monty Kensicle (Jul 17, 2016)

Viri said:


> Only Ghost Busters movie I see was the first one, never did bother with the second one. I doubt I'll watch this one, because I haven't watched a movie since 2009. Last movie I seen was The Dark Knight. I'm probably missing out.


You really should see Ghostbusters 2. It's not as good as the original but it is entertaining plus Super Mario Bros. gets a shoutout and the NES Advantage makes a cameo.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 17, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> I'm not going to waste $15 on a movie I know I won't like



Of course. But there's a fine line between "I don't like this" and "this sucks". One acknowledges that it is a personal opinion and the other presents opinion as fact.

Personally, I'll be going to see it. I don't expect to have the same attachment to it that I did the original, but I do expect to have some amount of fun with it.

Lastly, $15? That's unfortunate... Movie tickets are only $7.50 here and I usually hop online and buy those Fandango movie cash codes off of people for like $3 a piece. Wife and I can see a matinee for $6 while sneaking in our own snacks.


----------



## BillyMC (Jul 18, 2016)

Getting a non biased review for this is going to be so hard


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

I watched it with family. It was VERY meh. I don't even remember much of it it was just so fucking BLAND. Worse than Ghostbusters 2.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> All aboard the hate train. The original(s) are far better than this BS, wait.....now they're all women, the fuc*!?


cis scum


----------

